
Dwarf Fortress Creator Explains its Complexity and Origins (Except how is built) - audiometry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAhHkJQ3KgY
======
audiometry
Not into this game myself, but I am terribly curious how the program is
architected/written. When I hear the myriad bizarre possibilities, it sounds
like it could rapidly become a terrible mountain of spaghtetti code, and with
so many strange interactions, would not be naturally stable or playable.

Is the secret sauce that they've made a really well-designed object model that
somehow scales up well? Seems like a world rife with terribly O() complexity
potentially, too.

